# Fire Flies



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

My inspiration for this prop comes from Disneyland's The Pirates of the Caribbean. If you are as in love with the fire flies as I am and wish to remain mystified by them then do yourself a favor and do not read on.

After surfing the web long enough I found two or three sites that talk about how the fire flies are done for the Pirates of the Caribbean ride. Two things struck me though. One, nobody had done a how to. Two, nobody swears this is how Disney actually does it.

So, here we go...

You will need grain of rice bulbs, I used green. You can get them at micromark or miniatronics, I forget which. I use them in model railroading so you can check those stores too.

Some card stock, I used index cards.

glue, I used zap-a-gap.

Clear nail polish.

Flat black paint.

Slobber and a slobbering iron.

AA battery holder.

Magnet wire. Radio shack or on the web. Web price is MUCH cheaper.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Grain of rice bulb. It may be smaller than that but grain of rice is what I remember. the black is the leads running to the bulb. The little green bit in my palm is the actual incandescent bulb.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

AA battery holder with solderable, I mean slobberable, tabs on the ends. I got this one at All Electronics.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Magnet wire. This is 36 guage and I think even thinner might be better. I bought it a radio shack, i should have bought it online but was impatient. It has the epoxy coating.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I first cut the index card into a disk. Then poke a tiny hole in the center of the disk to stick the bulb through. The blub stand straight out from the surface and does not lay flush next to the surface. The wires are bent at 90 degrees immediately behind the bulb.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Flip the card over and glue the bulb's leads to the card. Trim the leads to lenght and strip the epoxy off of the magnet wire. Solder the magnet wire to the bulb leads. When cool, coat the junction with nail polish to insulate it.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Every six to eight inches I twisted the magnet wire together. This way the run to the fire fly would remain more like a single strand instead of two individual magent wires. I also used nail polish on the twists to keep them together.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I ran the magnet wire between 4 and 6 feet long. At the far end, I stipped the epoxy off again with an Xacto knife by scraping with the blade. I then slobbered those wires onto the tabs on the battery holder. I also coated these connections with the nail polish. 

I should mention, I coated all connections with the nail polish only after I was certain the connection was electrically sound.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I then took a section of broom handle and wrapped the magnet wire around it. The battery holder was at one end, the bulb and disk at the other. I also placed a piece of tape over the bulb because I was about to paint. Once wrapped slide the dowel rod out of the wire coils.

You should now have a spring like coil connecting the battery to the light.

Except to the battery holder I then spray painted everything matte black. Once dry I removed the bit of tape and plugged a battery in.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the finished fire flies. Note that the light is lit on the middle and right flies. Though it is daylight it is already difficult to make out the disc on the left amongst the vegetation.

To put these up I have a few things in mind. First, the fire flies will be placed a short distance behind some head stones so that the TOTs can't jsut go walking up to them to check them out. The fire flies will also be in a darkened area. I will also be hanging some scrim to darken the backdrop even further. The dark background will obscure the black disks. Lastly, if I have time, I will have a speaker nearby that will have a swamp sound track playing quietly.

I have hung them outdoors and stood 6 feet away and have had difficulty figuring out how they work until they move in front of a light or lit background. The movement is made completely random by any breezes blowing the discs around. As the discs move they also randomly block the light from the viewers sight so that the light appears to wink on and off randomly as the disc twists and lurches.

What will I do if there is no breeze on the night in question... probalby use a small fan.

I know you want video. As with the talking rotted head; once I figure that out I'll do it.

Any questions, drop me a line.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Mike,

Like you, I have always loved those POTC fireflies, so I really appreciate you posting your version. Can't wait for the video. I've also done alot of research on how to make these, and looked at the commercially available ones out there. Your version seems to match with what I've heard about how the Disney Imagineers went about it. But, like you say, it's just hearsay. Anyway, good job and Happy Halloween!

Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MikeBru, I haven't been to Disneyland in a while so haven't seen the firefly display that inspired you, but I did grow up in Ohio where as kids we loved running around after fireflies in the evenings. I totally love your set up here and will have to think about incorporating it in one of my haunt displays. I've been wanting to do a swamp theme for a while and next year maybe the year. The fireflies would be a very nice subtle addition I think. If it doesn't work out for that display I'm thinking of doing a bat cave and could see adding them there where it would be darker and hide the mechanics.

I'll follow your thread and would love to see a video of them in action. I'll probably sit down after halloween this year and try making a few myself if not before then. Thanks for the inspiration and the great pics illustrating it.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, FatRanza, I would go on the POTC ride and my only goal would be to try and figure out how those fire flies work. They have fascinated me since my childhood. I could not figure out how they made them so totally random. I knew they were fake but every idea I came up with had a flaw. The possibility that I have come across online is the one you see here.

Ghost of Spookie. I will plan to shoot the video tonight. I don't know how to upload a video so please be patient. I also suspect the picture will be grainy since I don't have a higher resolution camera, and I'll be shooting at night.

Thanks to the both of you for the compliments!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

MikeBru said:


> Yeah, FatRanza, I would go on the POTC ride and my only goal would be to try and figure out how those fire flies work. They have fascinated me since my childhood.
> 
> Thanks to the both of you for the compliments!


Mike, you're welcome for the compliment! They way I see it, you're my hero. Man, if I had it my way, my whole house would look like the POTC ride all year long..with fireflies flitting about in every corner. Kind of weird for a 49 year old guy, huh?


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I could just enjoy a good book and pick up pipe smoking to sit on the porch of the house that sits in the bayou. Rock in the chair, smoke a pipe and watch the fire flies. And, having dinner at the Blue Bayou once or twice a week would put me in a fine mood. Just get rid of the tourists, lol.
(I also would like to walk up the beach and check out the dead standing pirate skeleton with a sword in his chest pinning him upright. Ah, the seeds of halloween were sown)
Alright, that settles it. I will film the little flies tonight! I will also try to get them online... somhow.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

These videos were shot on the front "porch" of my condo. There was no breeze so I had a fan running. I also do not have the background darkness controlled. The videos are all of different angles of the very same set up. Holy moly I learned how to post a video! First ever!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I could just sit outside and watch these little guys for hours. Can't wait to set them up for halloween and get the TOTs scratching their heads on how it is done like I used to scratch my head. Yippee!


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks very cool from what I can tell you can get these lights in 12 volt versions and run them off a ac/dc converter. I really hate using batteries and it would probably be cheaper and you could probably run 10-15 off the one supply.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

It has been a long time since I bought the lights. You're right, they could come in 12 volt versions and you could run them on a power supply. I would like to see that, so, if you do it, post it up for us.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy Smokes Mike, those look awesome! Watching this I feel like I'm drifting in a boat through the bayou, Great job! Thanks for the tutorial and the videos, I'm trying this.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks again FatRanza. Knock yourself out! My girlfriend has told me I need to make a lot of them. 

I double checked. The bulbs I am using are Miniatronic 1.2mm, 1.5 volt, 30 mA. The twelve volt variety are twice as large at 2.4mm. I think they will work but the primary reason I chose such a small bulb (1.2mm) was that I wanted to reduced the likelyhood the bulb would iluminate the black disc itself. I used LEDs smaller than a pin head in model railroading but can't find them again. (now, they would be interesting!)


----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

MikeBru, You said you would like to see a 12 vdc version and I just made one last year. I use a prop1 to run it and use 5 12volt grain of rice bulbs that I had to paint the lenses green. Even though this becomes a lot more expensive, it is as close to real fireflies as I've seen. When I put them out this year, I will increase the wind on them a little. Yours are still very nice and an inexpensive way to get as many fireflies as you want. I think if you try putting the card stock on the side of the light it may become a more on/off blinking look. Don't know though, never really tried that. I didn't even know you could get 1.5 vdc bulbs. So here they are....OH, ignore the house lights in the upper right corner.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

That looks fantastic Indiana. I am guessing that FX card you use is turning the lights on and off.
I put the bulbs pointing straight out of the card for two reasons. The tip on the bulb focuses the light and if the card is in the same plane you can see the card. Second, these 1.2mm bulbs are so small they function almost like a point source.


----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, it is a prop1 microcontroller. The cost on these is around $40, with the start up accessories a little more. They run randomly with the actual lighting anywher from 250 milliseconds to 1 second and the off times are random as well. There are eight outputs on the controller, but I only had 5 bulbs. As for your cards, I would think that if you made them smaller and painted them black, they would become practically invisable. I may have to give your tutorial a try. Don't think it will be this year though. Too much going on right now. But thanks for posting this. I will be bookmarking it for later.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Some day I plan to get into automation and running things with a computer, it just does too many cool things.

The cards are painted black. As for size, I just guessed. I am afraid that if I make them too small they won't be stirred by the breeze enough to move the weight of the wire. (they are under two inches in diameter) I did bend them into an "s" shape to help improve the odds of catching the wind. Thanks for the suggestions.

You know what they say about imitation... I am humbled and happy I was able to inspire you. I hope you really enjoy them.
Mike


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

indianaholmes said:


> Yes, it is a prop1 microcontroller. The cost on these is around $40, with the start up accessories a little more. They run randomly with the actual lighting anywher from 250 milliseconds to 1 second and the off times are random as well. There are eight outputs on the controller, but I only had 5 bulbs. As for your cards, I would think that if you made them smaller and painted them black, they would become practically invisable. I may have to give your tutorial a try. Don't think it will be this year though. Too much going on right now. But thanks for posting this. I will be bookmarking it for later.


Randy,

Very cool effect! I know absolutely nothing about micrcontrollers, but did look this one up on the net. Where does one look to learn about this stuff? I need to learn from the ground up what these things do and how to make them do that, what kind of computer you need, the programs to run, etc. Do you have any suggestions where to start?


----------



## mitaccio (Oct 7, 2009)

Those led you were using were likely surface mount diodes or SMD's. I recently modified my wiimotes with them in various colors. Approx 50 mcd's at 1.5 volt. You can find them online for around $.30 each, lots cheaper than the incandecent rice bulbs. Just google SMD 0603 (beware, these things are TINY!). I'll make one tonight in green, and if I still have it white and yellow too, and will post pics/vids. Could be a great way of making more for cheap.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Right on Mitaccio. Doing this with an LED, I figure, would last a lot longer too. The bulbs are rated at 1,000 hours. I recall those LEDs are so small they are pesky to solder too. lol I look forward to your post with... ... anticipation.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

This is gettin' good! 

Standing by for more cool stuff.

Look what you started Mike.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

the miniatronic site list those for 5.99 but doesnt tell you how many you get,do you remember?


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah FatRanza, I do enjoy the warm fuzzies that sharing provides.

Mickkel, I bought the bulbs years ago and used them in model building. I remember they came in packs of 1-3 and in large packs of like 10-12. I think it cost me on the order of $15-16 for a pack of 10-12. I thought I saw on the Miniatronics site that they were selling 10 packs for something like $11. I could be wrong, I wasn't looking to shop, just to get the specs again. Overall, for the size of the bulb, and the hours they last I always figured $1-2 isn't cheap but is isn't silly expensive either, especially if they will only be lit a max of 10 hours a year. Hope that helps.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I just checked the site again. $12 for a pack of ten, on 10-7-09.
Colored Micro Mini Bulbs: Miniatronics


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Oops,nevermind.I checked the LED assortment I got from Electronic goldmine and it has a bunch of really tiny green LEDs in it,sweet.Thanks for the how to,Im thinking these will go well with my Witchy-poo.


----------



## mitaccio (Oct 7, 2009)

Unique Leds High Quality hard to find LED and LED products with fare shipping and everyday low pricing - LEDS :: SMD LEDS :: 0603 SMD :: 0603 Surface Mount Led - Green
try that, just don't buy all of them will ya?


----------



## fravak (Dec 11, 2006)

After striking out in the railroad and doll sections of Hobby Lobby today, I found a set of 20 grain of wheat lights and a 4AA battery pack in the Christmas section for $1.79. (On sale. Regularly $2.99) They had assorted colors and clear. I bought the clear and painted them green with a Sharpie. I think they will work well. Still playing around with mounting them.


----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

MikeBru, I tried the led's first and was somewhat disappointed. They are very directional in the light they put out and I wanted something that would be seen from any angle. The paint that I used was a green glass paint from Michaels. I put three coats on them. I do not have any card stock on my flies and the fan blows them around very well. In fact, last year I had to move the fan away from them to keep them from blowing up into the branches. I don't think it would take a very large piece of card stock to get these little lights to move a bunch. 
FatRanza, start by checking out EFX-TEK and take a look at some of their documentation for a Prop1. There is also a section with programs and I believe there are several programs for fireflies. Any computer you have that has access to the web will work for programming the Prop1. It is then a stand alone device that you can use anywhere. I chose 12vdc to run the board and the lights, but you can run the board with anywhere from 5vdc to 24vdc. The support on that site is second to none. If you have a prop you want to control, Jon at efxtek will write a program for you for free. Just define EXACTLY what you want your Prop1 to do and he'll take care of you. I use Prop1's all over my haunt and I am very happy with that product. I am by no means an expert, but there are people on this site who are. Just ask specific questions and you'll get many answers. Efxtek has a forum as well. The people on this site are the greatest, including MikeBru for starting this thread. Thanks Mike!!!
p.s. I do not want to hijack this tutorial and I think this should probably be moved to the props section.


----------



## mitaccio (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, I got my test of the SMD leds last night. First I have to say these are tiny. 0603 means .6x.3 millimeter and that includes the solder tabs!. I used 30guage wire and a 2" diameter piece of index card. Everything but the led got shot with chalkboard paint. The yellow was very dim compared to the green using 3volt. I had to put a fan under them to make the flutter and in the vid the yellow didn't get much movement from my little 8" fan. I've never seen a real firefly so I have no idea of color or movement. Ideas/comments are appreciated. I am going to do some more testing with the yellow and have ordered some in white.

Imageshack - pa070141 - Uploaded by mitaccio


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

mitaccio said:


> Well, I got my test of the SMD leds last night. First I have to say these are tiny. 0603 means .6x.3 millimeter and that includes the solder tabs!. I used 30guage wire and a 2" diameter piece of index card. Everything but the led got shot with chalkboard paint. The yellow was very dim compared to the green using 3volt. I had to put a fan under them to make the flutter and in the vid the yellow didn't get much movement from my little 8" fan. I've never seen a real firefly so I have no idea of color or movement. Ideas/comments are appreciated. I am going to do some more testing with the yellow and have ordered some in white.
> 
> Imageshack - pa070141 - Uploaded by mitaccio


I've never seen a real firefly either (being a west coast boy), but they look good in the video.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Real fireflies light for a second or two and fade out, a very bright yellow. I can't imagine living somewhere without fireflies.

Speaking of which, years ago, I actually saw glow worms while fishing out at a small lake at night. Little worms glowing bright yellow like fireflies, that was a new one on me.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

sumrtym said:


> Real fireflies light for a second or two and fade out, a very bright yellow. I can't imagine living somewhere without fireflies.
> 
> Speaking of which, years ago, I actually saw glow worms while fishing out at a small lake at night. Little worms glowing bright yellow like fireflies, that was a new one on me.


I wonder how long that dude fished with glow worms before he caught something. lol


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

The grain of wheat bulbs will probably work but I find them to be too big, try the grain of rice or the 1.2mm bulb.

You got me cracked up when I imagined standing under a tree looking at the flies caught in the branches and saying to myself "well, how the hell did they get up there?"

Having the light directional is desireable if you don't have a controller turning the bulb on and off. With the card on the bulb the card cuts off the light to the viewer and the bulb appears to wink. I would think a highly directional LED would be similar.

I grew up in L.A. I remember seeing fire flies on rare occasions as a kid. (I've also seen rain in L.A.) I haven't seen them here in over 30 years. I have seen them in other states too. I recall the light as being a pale yellow-green, but pale. My girlfriend, who comes from PA, says the green is nothing like a real fire fly. I didn't intend it to be. I chose green because it is the color I had laying around and I thought, hey, they are in a haunt, they may as well be toxic fire flies. The I played with the idea of making them blue or red too but in the end chose green. The important part was making the light bright enough to see easily, pin point and not so large or bright as to iluminate the card or wire they hang from.

Thanks for the compliment IndianaHolms


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Google firefly magic or go to FIREFLY LIGHTS by FIREFLY MAGIC ® FIREFLIES LIGHTING


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Gravedigger. Yeah, I saw those lights before and have wanted them. I've wanted them in a bad way. I'm guessing the color is really close but I have little knowledge of the real deal. There were two reasons I haven't bought those lights. First, they are static. Second, they cost too much for me. But, they sure would be cool to have out in your yard all year.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I would agree with the price... I assume static means you wouldnt put a fan on them like you do now? What I liked was the controler that adjusted/blinked the light. cant contol brightness, but going back to what someone else said... prop1


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

It has been a long time since I looked at those lights in detail. I recall they were just heavier than what I need and wired together like christmas lights. I just figure they are too heavy to float easily in a draft of air. They look fantastic, but would probably do better in shrubs, like the advertisement. Some year, I'll get into the prop1.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

indianaholmes,
Any chance of getting the code? I have a prop1 but never used it, and thought that maybe this would be a good place to start if I didnt need to figure out how to code. 

thanks
-gg-



indianaholmes said:


> Yes, it is a prop1 microcontroller. The cost on these is around $40, with the start up accessories a little more. They run randomly with the actual lighting anywher from 250 milliseconds to 1 second and the off times are random as well. There are eight outputs on the controller, but I only had 5 bulbs. As for your cards, I would think that if you made them smaller and painted them black, they would become practically invisable. I may have to give your tutorial a try. Don't think it will be this year though. Too much going on right now. But thanks for posting this. I will be bookmarking it for later.


----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

I have three versions.I will post them in three different replies; I did not write thes programs, I only tweeked them. This first was written by Jon at EFXTEK.COM He is the ultimate Guru of coding a basic stamp.



' =========================================================================
'
' File...... Fireflies.BS1
' Purpose...
' Author.... Jon Williams
' E-mail.... [email protected]
' Started...
' Updated...
'
' {$STAMP BS1}
' {$PBASIC 1.0}
'
' =========================================================================


' -----[ Program Description ]---------------------------------------------


' -----[ Revision History ]------------------------------------------------


' -----[ I/O Definitions ]-------------------------------------------------


' -----[ Constants ]-------------------------------------------------------


' -----[ Variables ]-------------------------------------------------------

SYMBOL theBug = B2 ' selected output
SYMBOL level = B3 ' brightness level
SYMBOL mask = B4 ' position mask
SYMBOL lit = B5 ' lit this cycle
SYMBOL check = B6 ' test result
SYMBOL delay = W4 ' timing delay
SYMBOL lottery = W5 ' random value


' -----[ Initialization ]--------------------------------------------------

Reset:
lit = %00000000 ' reset all flies


' -----[ Program Code ]----------------------------------------------------

Main:
RANDOM lottery ' stir random value
theBug = lottery // 8 ' select pin 0..7
READ theBug, mask ' get position mask
check = mask & lit ' test this position
IF check > 0 THEN Main ' if not zero, try again
lit = lit | mask ' mark this position

Bug_On:
FOR level = 0 TO 255 STEP 5 ' ramp on
PWM theBug, level, 1
NEXT
HIGH theBug

Bug_Hold:
RANDOM lottery
delay = lottery // 750 + 250
PAUSE delay ' wait 0.25 to 1 secs

Bug_Off:
FOR level = 255 TO 0 STEP -5 ' ramp down
PWM theBug, level, 2 ' a little slowly
NEXT

Inter_Bug_Delay:
RANDOM lottery
delay = lottery // 250 + 250
PAUSE delay ' wait 0.25 to 0.5 secs

IF lit = %11111111 THEN Reset ' all bugs lit this cycle?
GOTO Main ' no, keep going


' -----[ Subroutines ]-----------------------------------------------------


' -------------------------------------------------------------------------


' -----[ EEPROM Data ]-----------------------------------------------------

Bit_Masks:
EEPROM (%00000001, %00000010, %00000100, %00001000)
EEPROM (%00010000, %00100000, %01000000, %10000000)


----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

Same program but tweeked;

' =========================================================================
'
' File...... Firefly2.BS1
' Purpose...
' Author.... Jon Williams, EFX-TEK
' E-mail.... [email protected]
' Started...
' Updated...
'
' {$STAMP BS1}
' {$PBASIC 1.0}
'
' =========================================================================


' -----[ Program Description ]---------------------------------------------


' -----[ Revision History ]------------------------------------------------


' -----[ Variables ]-------------------------------------------------------

SYMBOL idx = B2 ' loop controller
SYMBOL theBug = B3 ' pin to light
SYMBOL last = B4 ' last pin lit
SYMBOL stpSize = B5 ' to control PWM speed
SYMBOL level = B6 ' brightness level
SYMBOL delay = W4
SYMBOL lottery = W5 ' random value


' -----[ Program Code ]----------------------------------------------------

Main:
FOR idx = 1 TO 3
RANDOM lottery ' stir random number
NEXT

theBug = lottery // 6 ' select pin, 0 to 5
IF theBug = last THEN Main ' don't repeat
last = theBug ' save for next cycle

Bug_On:
RANDOM lottery
stpSize = lottery // 8 + 1 ' randomize loop speed
FOR level = 0 TO 255 STEP stpSize ' brighten
PWM theBug, level, 1
NEXT
HIGH theBug

On_Time:
RANDOM lottery
delay = lottery // 151 + 50 ' 150 to 300 ms
PAUSE delay

Bug_Off:
RANDOM lottery
stpSize = lottery // stpSize + 1 ' off no slower than on
FOR level = 255 TO 0 STEP -stpSize
PWM theBug, level, 1
NEXT
LOW theBug

Off_Time:
RANDOM lottery
delay = lottery // 250 + 500
PAUSE delay
GOTO Main

' -------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

This version was written by Steve O'Conner from Garage of Evil. I like this one too.

'=========================================================================
'
' File: fire_flies2
' Purpose: A different take on the "fire flies" LED program
' Author: Steve O'Connor
' E-mail: [email protected]
' Started: August 27, 2007
' Updated: N/A
'
' {$STAMP BS1}
' {$PBASIC 1.0}
' {$PORT COM1}
'
' =========================================================================


' -----[ Program Description ]---------------------------------------------
' My version of JonnyMac's very cool fireflies program. The intent of this
' version was to randomize the PWM ramp-up and down times to make the fireflies
' more natural. The "playlist" was also removed.

' -----[ Revision History ]------------------------------------------------
' N/A
' -----[ Variables ]-------------------------------------------------------

SYMBOL Bug = B2
SYMBOL Lottery = W5
SYMBOL Brightness = B4
SYMBOL PINCheck = B3
SYMBOL WaitTime = W6
SYMBOL Duration = B1
SYMBOL Duration_Stir = B8
SYMBOL Startdur = B7



' -----[ Program Code ]----------------------------------------------------

Main:

FOR Duration_Stir = 1 TO 10 'Stir the variables up

RANDOM Duration
RANDOM startdur
RANDOM Lottery
NEXT

Bug = Lottery // 6
Startdur = Startdur // 255
Duration = Duration // 256 + 150

IF PINCheck = Bug THEN Main 'Don't light the same Bug
'twice in a row

FOR Brightness = Startdur TO Duration STEP 1 'Light the Bug
PWM Bug, Brightness, 1
NEXT

HIGH Bug
PAUSE 300

FOR Brightness = Duration TO Startdur STEP -1 'Fade the Bug
PWM Bug, Brightness, 1
NEXT

RANDOM Lottery 'Stir Lottery again
WaitTime = Lottery // 250 + 500 'Use Lottery value for the
PAUSE WaitTime 'time between Bugs being lit

PINCheck = Bug 'Remember which Bug lit last

GOTO Main



' -------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

Gravedigger,

I was just going to suggest that site, I know that the product is a bit pricey, but I just looked at the site ( again ) and their prices have come down quite a bit ( believe it or not ). My neighbor has had them in his yard for several years and they look fantastic, it hardly takes any breeze at all to make them move around and they blink on their own, plus they now have a solar version ! 

I lost track of who started this thread ... Mike ?

Great job on your version though, you get the same look at a fraction of the price, and if you are only using it for one night it is a great option ! Great job !!! I've never seen a real firefly either ( born and raised in CA. ) so green works for me !!! : )


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

*MINI LEDS for Fire Fly FX*

A few days ago I was going through the "Tutorials" on this site (working on the PVC tea light candles now) ... BTW: I found decent "LED Tea Lights for 2 for $1 at the DOLLAR TREE store and bought 22 packs - thats 44 LED candles for $22) ... Anyway ...

I read through the tutorial for making Fire Fly lights like the ones used in Disneyland Pirates of the Caribbean ... I searched google and saw there are 2 companies that make these already (one set is static with solar power or standard 110V) and the other has mini fans on them that make them move and fly around ...

Links: http://www.fireflymagic.com/fireflies/firefly_fireflies_lights.html and http://www.zenfireflies.com/

Both of these "buyable" sets are fine ... and are at a so-so price for what you get ... but I am one of those guys that likes to "make" stuff.

Today I was at "Target" and everything Christmas was out on the shelves for sale. I found these battery powered mini Christmas light LED sets for $6 for 18 lights on one strand. I guess these are used for "table top" models or indoor Christmas wreaths or whatever ... but I thought for $6 I could retro fit these to be the Fire flies I could hang from the tree in my atrium next halloween. The bulbs are all "white" but I am sure with a colored Sharpie I could make them green or yellow or whatever. The ones in the photo in the orange box are the ones that are continuous lit.

On the next isle over was a different set style ... these were Philips brand basically the same thing, but these lights TWINKLE ... note the package of the Philips photo ... these were $8. There was a box right next to it of "non-twinkling" style also made by Philips ... so if you go to get these and want the tinkle kind ... make sure the BOX SAYS TWINKLING on it because people mix up the correct items in the correct box at places like Target.

I think a nice mix of the twinkling and non-twinkling lights would look great ... The lights in both sets are strung together just light any string of christmas lights ... but I think with some tiny black wire, a soldering iron and some heat shrink tubing I can make these work perfect.

Anyway for anyone looking to make the firefly effect for next years Halloween ... get out to Target or a place like that ASAP before all the Xmas stuff disappears.

See photos below.

http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/xmas_halloween/led_standard.jpg
http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/xmas_halloween/led_twinkle.jpg
http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/xmas_halloween/led_cu_2.jpg
http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/xmas_halloween/led_open.jpg
http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/xmas_halloween/led_cu.jpg


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw some pretty cool (and accurate looking) fire flys at DisneyLand, and what they were was.....

Small greenish light bulbs that blinked on and off mounted on some thin piano wire that was stuck into the ground, I have no idea what gauge the wire was but it was stiff enough to hold the small bulb, I suppose a green LED would also work well, but anyway, the wire was black so it was hard to see and there was a fan gently blowing on them to make them sway around, but with the lights blinking they looked just like fire flys flying in the dark. Great effect and probably wouldnt cost much to reproduce.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

Those look great GravediggerGreg, the only thing that doesn't seem right is the color. I lived in Ohio most of my young life and we chased fireflies every summer. They were always green and I never saw one with a different color. Other than that though, those will be very close to the actual bugs. Which program did you use?


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Indy, the yellow color was good enough from 30 feet away for me in my graveyard. It's kinda like corp'n a bucky, do we really know what color rotten flesh and aged bones look like? People here in SoCalif most have never seen a firefly so my guess is I could have used white with the same effect. I tried both yellow and green bulbs and IMO the yellow seemed to look better. I was NOT going down the road of custom coloring bulbs.

And maybe one last point, i dont think you really have any clue to the real color. remember that your looking at a video that was shot in inside tube lighting, captured by a canon camera CCD using "indoor" settomgs, edited and compressed on MS computer, compressed again by youtube, then displayed on your screen with your monitor settings. trust me here, nothing going thru that process will remain true to the color seen in real life. (heck i have laptop screen and a flat panel screen from the same manufacture sitting side by side driven off the same computer - with their stock settings the video looks different on each screen here at my house)

If you go to the EFX site, you'll see thread (started by someone else) between john and myself asking for a test string at the front of his code to improve/reduce stetup time based upon the code also posted earlier in this thread. the hold thing worked really good, and for those that saw it, they loved it and wanted me to make them one for their backyard this summer.

My only issue that I thought i might go back and see if john could improve on is the only one on at a time part of the program.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I`ve only ever seen greenish fire flies, but, hey, who`s gonna quibble over a prop color. It`s Halloween, for Heaven`s sake! I think these look terrific.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

indianaholmes said:


> Those look great GravediggerGreg, the only thing that doesn't seem right is the color. I lived in Ohio most of my young life and we chased fireflies every summer. They were always green and I never saw one with a different color.


yup, I was thinking the same thing, green.......


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

next year i will try harder to make my firefiles that hover over corps, moving tombstone, vampire, skeleton brides, death pixies, and zombie peepers more realistic. I'd really hate to find out that yellow firefiles in my graveyard would make this less believable. 
View attachment 8770

Till i can get this fixed, please adjust your monitor setting to your liking.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

Greg, no one is harping at you, just giving you some info we thought would be useful, do with it what you will.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Greg, don't let these nitpickers get you down. Over the years I've heard some really preposterous criticisms of my props (One year my Cauldron Witch's hands were "too big" in the view of one neighbor) but you just have to shake it off.

Those bugs look totally cool.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

if someone is going to harp, can they please use a banjo? as i dont like harp music! actually i thought it was funny about the concern of it being real in my graveyard... please note the  before and after my post. thank you for your concern, my skin is thick (or it is now after all the hot glue candles!)


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess fireflies come in different colors depending on where you live because mine are yellow and yours look awesome!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice tutorial. Thanks for sharing this project with us.


----------

